# Interior waterproof finish for Vase



## badnaam (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi,

I am making a vase out of 1/2 inch plywood, and would like to coat the interior with something that will make it waterproof, so that the plants in it can be watered. 

What should I do?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

That is not likely.

Jerry


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

badnaam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am making a vase out of 1/2 inch plywood, and would like to coat the interior with something that will make it waterproof, so that the plants in it can be watered.
> 
> ...



I'll make a suggestion with no guarantees. You might look into gas tank sealers like this. Many years ago I had a leaking motorcycle gas tank, and used a "tank sealer", that did the trick.

Another possibility that may work, is to mix up a batch of fiberglass resin, and pour it in, swish it around, and pour out.

Or, you might try pouring in the two part epoxy mix for the pour on bar tops.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Use the West System Epoxy. It is a waterproof marine epoxy. It is a bit pricy, but it goes a long way. You will have to get the resin and the hardener.


----------

